# Green Tree Snake ?



## Dapple (Jun 20, 2013)

Saved this little guy in a packing warehouse in sydney but i want to know what exactly he is and then let him go in the national park.

cheers


----------



## Shotta (Jun 20, 2013)

yup a green tree snake you can see blue flecking


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 20, 2013)

yes tree snake,dont go letting it go just yet and you never release them in "national parks" its illegal and unneccasary. Did it come in with plants from somewhere else?


----------



## eipper (Jun 21, 2013)

I am not so sure as to the Id from that photo, better photos would help but I would take it to the museum.


----------



## NicG (Jun 21, 2013)

Scott, what else do you think it might be?


----------



## eipper (Jun 22, 2013)

To be honest from that pic I am not sure it's even Australian, if it was in the hand I am sure I would be confident, but with that angle I am not so sure


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I think you may have missed the second photo *Scott* – clearly shows the head and forebody from a slight angle above. You can see the head shields and you even make out the loreal scale under magnification.

I’m with Snakepimp on this one. If memory serves me correctly, CTS from Sydney are solid green above and you don’t get the blue flecking until about the northern third of NSW (northern rivers or thereabouts). So it does not look local to me.

Blue


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 22, 2013)

have a look there is actually two pictures,in one you can see its a Common Tree snake. However if he still has the snake another pic wouldn't hurt to put minds at ease


----------

